

Announcing the new Drone Social Innovation Award - Robohub
http://robohub.org/announcing-the-new-drone-social-innovation-award/

======
robotlaunch
The Drone Social Innovation Award is a new initiative of the rapidly growing
Drone User Group Network (DUGN). With over 3000 members across North America,
Australia and Europe, DUGN is the world’s largest network of civilian drone
users. What better way to celebrate the use of drones by civilians, than by
starting an award for the best ideas for the social or civil use of flying
robots! The grand prize is $10,000 US and entries close June 20, 2014

